# Goodwill and TVs



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I made a post about this on one of the forums I visit (I'm not sure if it was this one but whatever). 

I've been hunting for a tv for xbox reasons for my apartment while I toil away with summer courses and whatnot. How does Goodwill work? Do they sell old functioning TVs?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

WateraDrop said:


> I think I made a post about this on one of the forums I visit (I'm not sure if it was this one but whatever).
> 
> I've been hunting for a tv for xbox reasons for my apartment while I toil away with summer courses and whatnot. How does Goodwill work? Do they sell old functioning TVs?


yes... try Value Village as well.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Or take a walk on garbage day if you're not too picky.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

WateraDrop said:


> I think I made a post about this on one of the forums I visit (I'm not sure if it was this one but whatever).
> 
> I've been hunting for a tv for xbox reasons for my apartment while I toil away with summer courses and whatnot. How does Goodwill work? Do they sell old functioning TVs?


A lot of people are upgrading to the flat screens now so you're in a verygood position to find a tv of variable sizing for very cheap or mostly free. I constantly see free tv's in the 20+ inch being offered.

Sony WEGA XBR's (27-36") which was top of the line back 10-12yrs given away for free when it costed like $7000 for them. I own the 36" model and if you find that one get it if you see it for free. Very sharp picture after all these years but be warned it is a min 2 strong person move (~400-450lb IIRC).

I've never been to goodwill looking for TV's before other then randoming looking for some parts for modification so I can't say how the TV's are and if you have any X day DOA policy.


----------

